# What is it?



## Hayden (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey guys. This is my first post as I just joined the forum. Been some very interesting reading. Happy to be here.
Now my question. I recently acquired a .25 caliber semi auto that looks identical to the Colt 1908 hammer less pocket pistol. However this gun has no markings on it. No name at all. It only has a 5 digit s/n and I also happened to notice a very small triangle with the letters (I think) VP inside the triangle. It is located on the left side, upper front, on the trigger guard. As I said before, it's identical to the 1908 Colt. The gun has aftermarket grips, so no name.
Any help in solving my dilemma would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

I believe the VP is a Colt marking.


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

Could be a Chinese copy of the colt. The Chinese made a lot of copies of pistols in the 1920s and 1930s.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Could be a counterfeit from the Khyber Pass area.


----------



## Hayden (Jun 17, 2016)

bigjohn56 said:


> I believe the VP is a Colt marking.


Thanks Bigjohn, you hit the nail on the head. VP is a Colt marking. The VP is an inspection stamp used by Colt. Your answer got me looking for Colt markings and I found a link that broke down all Colt slide markings. I'll copy the link here. 
By having the inspection stamp only and no Colt markings, do you think Colt actually made the pistol?

Thanks John
http://www.coolgunsite.com/images/inspect marks/insp marks.htm


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hayden said:


> Thanks Bigjohn, you hit the nail on the head. VP is a Colt marking. The VP is an inspection stamp used by Colt. Your answer got me looking for Colt markings and I found a link that broke down all Colt slide markings. I'll copy the link here.
> By having the inspection stamp only and no Colt markings, do you think Colt actually made the pistol?
> 
> Thanks John
> http://www.coolgunsite.com/images/inspect marks/insp marks.htm


Kind of hard to say. I remember reading an article years ago about Khyber Pass Enfield rifles made by local gunsmiths that went so far as to hand-engrave proof marks on the guns. The author said it was difficult to tell if they were real or a copy.


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

My 1908 .25 has the last three digits of the serial number stamped underneath the slide near the serrations. Has this pistol been refinished, removing exterior markings? FN manufactured this pistol designated model 1905; also, a gazillion Spanish cottage industry gunmakers built Colt .25 & .32 replicas. How about posting pictures?


----------



## Hayden (Jun 17, 2016)

Mike,
The pistol only has the s/n and Colt inspection stamp. No other markings. The gun was re-blued around 25 years ago. I made the grips thinking it was a Colt, as the originals were missing. Previous owner removed them, so I have no idea if they were marked in any way. 
Here's a couple of pics if they might help.
Many thanks














My first try at posting pics. Hope it works


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

I agree: Colt 1908 that has been so aggressively polished that no markings remain other than the serial number. The serial, in the 44,000 range, would have been manufactured between 1911-12. I've looked for these on Gunbroker and it looks like most were carried in pockets or glove compartments; little finish remaining. You MADE those grips? Nice work.


----------



## Hayden (Jun 17, 2016)

mike9905 said:


> I agree: Colt 1908 that has been so aggressively polished that no markings remain other than the serial number. The serial, in the 44,000 range, would have been manufactured between 1911-12. I've looked for these on Gunbroker and it looks like most were carried in pockets or glove compartments; little finish remaining. You MADE those grips? Nice work.


Mike,

Sorry to disagree, but I saw the gun before it went in for re-bluing. It looked exactly as it does now, except for a loss of some bluing. The gunsmith only had to buff the gun as it was very rarely used and was always kept in a fleece lined pouch. The gun was owned by the previous owners father and from what I understand, he never fired it. I doubt the gun has seen more than 50 rounds thru it. Still a quandary.
Thanks for the compliment on the grips, and to Colt for giving me the medalions.


----------



## Adam_Masters (Sep 1, 2016)

Hayden said:


> Mike,
> The pistol only has the s/n and Colt inspection stamp. No other markings. The gun was re-blued around 25 years ago. I made the grips thinking it was a Colt, as the originals were missing. Previous owner removed them, so I have no idea if they were marked in any way.
> Here's a couple of pics if they might help.
> Many thanks
> ...


Wow, nice grips. Looking at the gun alone though, it's hard to get a sense of scale. Just how small are these?


----------

